# Surgery 4/10/13



## PammyB (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Found out Friday that my surgery to remove the right side of my thyroid and 5.2cm node is this Wednesday.

The surgeon had indicated that he wanted me to spend the night in the hospital. However, I just received a copy of the approval for the surgery and it is listed as an outpatient procedure. Have any of you gone home the same day as your surgery?

Also, had my EKG today and the results are abnormal. My resting heart rate is 48 BPM and the report says "marked sinus Bradycardia." I'm female, 49 years old, active and not overweight. Never had any indication that there could be something wrong with my heart. I'm guessing the anesthesiologist can counter a slow heart rate with meds during surgery, right? I go to my surgeons office to pick up pre-op paperwork tomorrow and will talk to them about it then. When I first met with him, the surgeon gave me the option of another biopsy instead of surgery. I'm really second guessing my decision to have the partial thyroidectomy now. My father died of cardiac arrest on the operating table and I'm a little freaked out.

Pam


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

I had a TT on 1/21/13 and went home the same day from The Carolinas Medical Center One Day Surgery *Center. *I was just a little nauseous on the way home, and very tired, but felt fine about 3 hours after arriving home. * I had no pain, didn't take pain medication, no problem talking, eating, *drinking, moving my head, etc. *I'm glad I was home the same day.


----------



## PammyB (Mar 1, 2013)

Ptbrwn said:


> I had a TT on 1/21/13 and went home the same day from The Carolinas Medical Center One Day Surgery *Center. *I was just a little nauseous on the way home, and very tired, but felt fine about 3 hours after arriving home. * I had no pain, didn't take pain medication, no problem talking, eating, *drinking, moving my head, etc. *I'm glad I was home the same day.


Thanks! That is very reassuring


----------



## Ptbrwn (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you ok? Hope your surgery went well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

PammyB said:


> Thanks! That is very reassuring


Let us hear from you when you are able. Hope all went well and that you are recovering nicely!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hoping Pammy feels up to posting soon, and hoping she did really well


----------



## Nowensmama (Mar 28, 2013)

Hope things went well for you and you're recovering quickly!


----------

